# List of coffee shops offering discounts on reusable cup



## leolondon (Jan 22, 2017)

I've seen big chain offering discounts when you bring reusable coffee cups, like:

Costa - 25p off

Nero - double stamps

Pret - 50p off

Starbucks - 25p off

Feel free to add yours or any other you know that offer discounts.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43775-Have-any-of-you-done-a-deal-for-people-bringing-their-own-coffee-cups


----------



## berthadee (May 8, 2018)

nice ...


----------

